# First Wedding of 2012! Eric and Jessica



## TheoGraphics (Feb 6, 2012)

I finally made it up to the Professional Gallery! I had a bookmark for this site that would point me towards the other side of this forum, thus I never saw this sub-forum! I'm excited to look around here to see other great shots. 

This was a great wedding! Very easygoing couple and a great location. I tried to do a little more creative lighting than I normally do to have a little fun, and I am happy with the results! I look forward to messing with it some more during my upcoming weddings! You can see more photos and read more on *my blog*.


As always, CC is welcomed!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 6, 2012)

Very clean!  Nice job!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice over all. Maybe tone it down just a bit on the contrast. Some of these seem like the contrast is a bit heavy. They look good online but im wondering how well they would transfer to print.


----------



## paigew (Feb 7, 2012)

these are great! You can really feel the love


----------



## CCericola (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm confused by the first pick. Is there some significance to the curtains?


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 7, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Very nice over all. Maybe tone it down just a bit on the contrast. Some of these seem like the contrast is a bit heavy. They look good online but im wondering how well they would transfer to print.



I am with Joe on his C&C and I think the images have a lot of varied interests that some people miss when shooting and thinking about the overall flavor of the event.
I don't know if you intended the contrast to be as such, but you may get a muddied print in some cases with the darks blending into the lighter areas.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Feb 7, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Very nice over all. Maybe tone it down just a bit on the contrast. Some of these seem like the contrast is a bit heavy. They look good online but im wondering how well they would transfer to print.


 


CCericola said:


> I'm confused by the first pick. Is there some significance to the curtains?



No significance. I like to include mood shots that will trigger unconscious memories in the minds of the couple, and the sun pouring in through these curtains gave a really nice warm feeling in the room where the bride was getting ready.



Joey_Ricard said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice over all. Maybe tone it down just a bit on the contrast. Some of these seem like the contrast is a bit heavy. They look good online but im wondering how well they would transfer to print.
> ...



thanks for the CC! i can see where you're coming from. i will see how the images look with the contrast dialed down a bit. i appreciate your ideas!


----------



## One2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice shots.  I like the expression on the brides face when she's dancing with her dad.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 7, 2012)

At the exit, what were those lights?


----------



## Underdeveloped (Feb 7, 2012)

The dip/kiss outside is amazing.  great shot!


----------



## Cpi2011 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice photos and dafinately mind blowing shot very sharp image.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Feb 8, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> At the exit, what were those lights?



that was just a two speed light setup facing the camera. i went into a little more detail on the off camera lighting in my blog posting!

thanks everyone!


----------



## AnnMo (Feb 23, 2012)

WOW!! Your work is beautiful! I've only been in the wedding photography business for a year and still have much to learn! Your work is a great inspiration. I love it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jaxx419 (Feb 23, 2012)

Theo?!! It's Jackie from SFA!! Small world.

Ps---  Love your work!


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Feb 24, 2012)

very cool. I hope to be as good one day


----------

